# استفسار لمهندسي الاتصالات



## Miss Communication (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا طالبه هندسه اتصالات سنه رابعه

وحابه اخد دورات في هالمجال 

ممكن تحكولي ايش اهم الدورات اللي بحتاجها في مجال العمل 

وللعلم اني سجلت في دوره

mcsa

من مايكروسوفت ممكن اعرف اهميتها بالنسبه لطلاب الاتصالات

وشكرا


----------



## mogahedmmm (17 يونيو 2010)

for mobile------> GSM,UMTS,HSPA,WIMAX,LTE
for network-------->CCNA,CCNP
for communication------>DSP,VLSI
for programming --------->Matlab,C++,VHDL


----------



## mido_faster (18 يونيو 2010)

دى دوره تبع الشبكات بس متنفعش لى وحدها كده لازم تخدى معاها ccna and ccnp لان دول هما اقوى واحسن منها التانيه سوفت وير بس اما دول الشغل كلو وربنا معاكى


----------



## saad arab (18 يونيو 2010)

dear my friends I am studying telecommunication I finshed 2nd corse last week next september i will start 3d corse .
I want ask you if i should to take corses in this summer ? and what I should to know 
if you know some books I should to read it .


----------



## احمد سباعنة (23 يونيو 2010)

الدورات عديدة وكثيرة ومنها ما يخص شبكات الاتصالات والحاسوب ومنها ما يخص الاتصالات فال ccna and ccnb كما ذكر اخي الكريم دورات مهمة جداجدا في مجال الشبكات وهو مستقبل مميز وباهر في هذه الايام وكما قال الشغل كله واما في مجال الاتصالا فدورة الgsm and generations ومثل هذه الاشياء بس يا جماعه مجال التصالات محدود فانا بنصح الاتجاه نحو شبكات الاتصالات والحاسوب لانه واسع جدا وممتع وايضا قليل .وشكرا


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (24 يونيو 2010)

أهم دورة ممكن تأخذيها الآن ccna voip


----------



## najebnader (5 يوليو 2010)

*الرد على الإستفسار*

سلام الله عليك يا أختي الكريمه 
أرجو أن تكوني في أتم الصحه والعافيه 
يا أختي الكريمه أي شيئ تدرسيه في مجال الكمبيوتر والبرمجه والإتصالات يفيدك بشكل كبير ويزيد من خبرتك 
سوف أعطيك بعض الدورات التي ممكن أنا وأنت تستفيدي منها 
ccna 
ccnp
وغيرها من دورات السيسكو والشبكات 
وإذا أرت أي شي من أكتب في السيسكو أرسلي لي در بالمطلوب وإن شاء اللله أوفره لك 
mcsa 
وهذه دوره في شركة مايكروسوفت 
ويا حبذا أي دوره تأخذيها من أي مجال خذي لها شهاده معتمده ودوليه لأنها تفيدك جداً 
ولو دفعت عليها 
وبالنسبه لمجال البرمجه الأوراكل أفضل شيء تتعلميه 
وأي استفسار آخر أرسلي لي ردا وإن شاء يكووون خيراً


----------



## ابوالبراء البغدادي (7 يوليو 2010)

اهم دورةccna
ويمكن اخذ دورة في الالياف الضوئية حسب مكان عملك


----------



## 2ethara (8 يوليو 2010)

gsm

c++ - - matlab لغات مهمه ممكن تعرفي تبرمجي بيها

fiber ​ 
بس كل الناس تتفق علي ان CCNA اهم حاجه


واكيد الشباب كلهم جاوبو عليك ربنا يخليهم​


----------



## najebnader (16 يوليو 2010)

*استفسار*

إن الشيء الذ أخذتيه في الدوره mcsa كويس 
وأيضاً cisco أي ccna ccnp وإن شااء الله تستفيدي كثيراً 
شاهدي ملتقى الشبكات 
سوف يفيدك كثيراً


----------



## علاءالاسدي (16 يوليو 2010)

يا اختي مجال الاتصالات مجال كبير ومتشعب وانا اعرف انك متحيرة في اختيار الاتجاه الذي تريدينه.
نصيحتي لك ان تقراي شئ بسيط عن كل شئ لكي تتكون لديك نظره عامه عن الاتصالات ثم تختارين الاتجاه الذي تريدينه.


----------



## Miss Communication (19 يوليو 2010)

mogahedmmm قال:


> for mobile------> gsm,umts,hspa,wimax,lte
> for network-------->ccna,ccnp
> for communication------>dsp,vlsi
> for programming --------->matlab,c++,vhdl




يسلموو كتييير عالمعلومااااااات كتير فادتني


----------



## Miss Communication (19 يوليو 2010)

mido_faster قال:


> دى دوره تبع الشبكات بس متنفعش لى وحدها كده لازم تخدى معاها ccna and ccnp لان دول هما اقوى واحسن منها التانيه سوفت وير بس اما دول الشغل كلو وربنا معاكى




الف شكر لالك والله انا ناويه اخد ccna 
انشالله


----------



## Miss Communication (19 يوليو 2010)

saad arab قال:


> dear my friends i am studying telecommunication i finshed 2nd corse last week next september i will start 3d corse .
> I want ask you if i should to take corses in this summer ? And what i should to know
> if you know some books i should to read it .



اكييد لازم تبلش تاخد كورس من هلأ
وبتوقع الاخوان ماقصرو بالشرح عن الدورات


----------

